# dewormer for dogs



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

is it ok to use ivermectin to deworm a dog?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yes.. it gets everything including heartworm. I use the Panacur paste though as we only have roundworm issues.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oral/shot/dosage?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, but if the dog is any type of herding dog such as a border collie, bearded collie, sheltie, australian cattle dogs ivermectin can kill them. Also, if the dog has heartworms, ivermectin can also kill them by killing the worms too rapidly and causing heartfailure.
Heres a link to read over...found alot of useful info.
http://www.terrificpets.com/forum/18418.asp

I have used Safeguard horse paste for worming my dogs, beagle mix, pointer mix and cocker with great success, it gets rid of tapes, whips and roundworms.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good tip Liz, what's the dose per pound on the Safeguard? 
And Myfainters, the Panancur?
Can ivermectin pour on for cattle be used topically? One of my dogs has allergic reaction to Frontline


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Safeguard and Panacur are the same wormer...Febendazole, those are the brand names...the dose I use is with the paste, each gram of paste contains 100mg of febendazole, the safeguard dog wormer has a dose of 222mg per gram, dosing is suggested by weight at 1 gram per 10 pounds.... horse paste has less febendazole per gram than the dog granules, it takes 2 grams of paste to equal the dog dose....a 40 lb dog would get 8 grams of paste 3 days in a row. The only warning I've seen listed with febendazole is that it can cause vomiting.

The syringe of paste is 3.2 oz equal to 91 grams by weight, 1 teaspoon level is 5 grams, 1/2 teaspoon is 2.5 grams......40lb dog would get just a tad more than 1 1/2 teaspoons of paste wormer. I have given this to my dogs with no adverse reactions but as with anything, be watchful for signs of it not agreeing with them.


----------

